# Stool



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wife is 5' so we made counters 2" shorter but top cabinets were still out of reach. Works perfect for her and the grandkids love it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice stool! Is that an inlay in the floor? 



.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kevin- floor does have inlay. It is a glue down tile made to look like ceramic. It was very high budget floor but the were closing line out so it was reasonable for a very tough floor.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2012)

Should have added that - Cherry-matchs the cabinets-just has not darkened yet.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, that looks great Mike. I love the design and the wood choice is perfect. Very nice.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 29, 2012)

A very classy step stool! I love the rounded edges and fine lines. Nothing 'clunky' about that one. Nice work.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 29, 2012)

Some very nice work there! Its just a BEAUTE!


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty dang slick looking stool.


----------

